# Solved: Photoshop in Windows 8 !



## JohnMGD (Mar 6, 2004)

Hi,

I have installed Photoshop CS5 64bit on my computer, in Windows 7 it worked fine, but now I installed Windows 8 and the 64bit version of Photoshop doesn't start up anymore, the 32bit version works fine. I already removed the pref.PSP files of both the 32 and 64 bit version, but after trying to start the 64 bit version it fails again
What can I do about it, is it possible to repair this without re-installing the program, or should I forget about the 64 bit version and use the 32 bit version. It's always something with those Windows versions  I'm happy I also have a Mac that does not have this problem 

JMGD.


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm running CS4 on Win8 with no problems. I would run a repair installation through Control Panel and that should take care of the problem...


----------



## JohnMGD (Mar 6, 2004)

How do I do this ???

JMGD


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

First, did you install a 32-bit or 64-bit version of Win8? If you only installed the 32-bit version, that would explain why CS5 only runs in 32-bit mode.

To run a repair, move the mouse to the lower right corner to bring up the side-bar, then click "Settings" (the gear at the bottom). From there, go to the top and click "Control Panel". You should see the familiar control panel now. Go to "Programs and Features", then highlight CS5 and if you have a "Repair" option, click that. If you aren't given an option to "repair" at this point (for example, CS4 does NOT), then you will need to do an uninstall and reinstall.


----------



## JohnMGD (Mar 6, 2004)

Well, I have to look what version Windows 8 I have, I thought Windows 8 was 64 bit anyway !
Keep you informed !

JMGD

PS:
The Windows 8 OS is 64 bits ! Now have to look if things are working.


----------



## JohnMGD (Mar 6, 2004)

I did a new install of PS but the problem stayed !! I even did a clean install, well Photoshop can go where the sun does't shine, I keep working on my Mac, I'm going to buy a second Mac and get rid of this awfull Windows machine !!!!! Work must go on ! But suggestions are still welcome !!!!




JMGD


----------



## MScott821 (Dec 17, 2012)

When you installed Win 8, did you do a clean install or did you upgrade Win 7?

If you upgraded over the older OS, my guess is that it might have to do with that.

With Windows machines - the same as the case for upgrading OS X - it is always a better (cleaner) solution to start with a fresh slate. Sure, you can take the upgrade path, but if there is any underlying glitches, they tend to come over into your nice new version of the OS...


----------



## JohnMGD (Mar 6, 2004)

Well, I don't like to install Windows 8 again, I installed it as an update for Windows 7. So I will not use the 64bit version of PS anymore, did not notice any difference between the 32 and 64bit version anyway !!
Thanks anyway !!

JMGD.


----------

